

Tell HN: YC applicants meetup on 12/1 - ad93611

It would be fun to meet YC winter batch applicants already in the bayarea, for the interview. Lets exchange notes &#38; stories and make friends.<p>This is a bar, close to the YC office.<p>Sign-up here,
http://ycapplicants.eventbrite.com/<p>My number is 510 931 3402
======
ad93611
Also, created a facebook group for it,
<https://www.facebook.com/groups/310705559034974/>

